# Trip to the park



## Jeffrey.Columbian.Tegu (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Walter1 (Jul 18, 2017)

Jeffrey.Columbian.Tegu said:


> View attachment 12140View attachment 12142 View attachment 12143 View attachment 12144


The full length photo is about as sharp a photo of the species as I've ever seen.


----------



## Jeffrey.Columbian.Tegu (Jul 18, 2017)

I tried to do the best but he was every where lol


----------



## Jeffrey.Columbian.Tegu (Jul 18, 2017)

The picture I actually screened shot it out of a video of Jeffrey


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 18, 2017)

Awsome pics.


----------

